# Dishwasher's



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a Whirlpool dishwasher that is 17 years old. It works just fine, is quiet, and we've never had any trouble with it. BUT... The top and bottom racks are rusting. My wife found another piece of the rack that brke thru this morning. Looking online for parts, the top rack cost is $160 and the bottom rack is close to $200. $350 or so to solve the problem. New dishwasher time? I hate to toss it because it still works fine.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

IMO... i would just buy a new dishwasher. The newer racks are much more rust resistant. We have extremely hard well water (that we soften the crap out of) and a 1yr old GE dishwasher that is not showing any rust in the tub or on the racks. 

My grandma used to buy new racks every couple of years because the well water would rust them out, but I remember he spending the same amount - several hundred dollars on new racks - when she could have been buying a new dishwasher every couple of years instead.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah they get way too much for those racks. I have also used the white brush on rack rubber in a bottle after applying rust reformer. Worked for about a year or so.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

d_rek said:


> IMO... i would just buy a new dishwasher. The newer racks are much more rust resistant. We have extremely hard well water (that we soften the crap out of) and a 1yr old GE dishwasher that is not showing any rust in the tub or on the racks.
> 
> My grandma used to buy new racks every couple of years because the well water would rust them out, but I remember he spending the same amount - several hundred dollars on new racks - when she could have been buying a new dishwasher every couple of years instead.


You're her new best friend!


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Was in the same boat and was able to get a couple years additional service using wood blocks, zip tie bracing, and duct tape applied with a salute to the honorable Mr. Red Green.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out www.repairclinic.com


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Check out www.repairclinic.com


That's where I checked for the parts. I like the wood blocks and duck tape. Not sure if she's going for that..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Doing a little research. Kenmore (Sears) is rated right up near the top along with Kitchen Aid's according to Consumer's Reports. I read recently that Whirlpool is no longer making Kenmore.. Sale time maybe, but with Sears on a downhill slide, I wonder if that would be a consideration. Prices range from 350$ to 1k +..


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

We have liked our Bosch for almost 10 years. Not sure what they go for these days. I would lean toward buying new racks. Or buy a new bottom rack now and an upper rack in a few months. 

We have a similar choice on the gas grill. The thing is dissolving in front of our eyes. Some parts are available and increasingly expensive, some parts are no longer available. Gas grills do not represent value for me in terms of the pricing vs product delivered so I will take some time to see what is on the market. Maybe a new grill at the end of next season if/when they go on sale.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

bobberbill said:


> That's where I checked for the parts. I like the wood blocks and duck tape. Not sure if she's going for that..


Watch a couple of episodes of red green with her... she'll come around.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

jampg said:


> Watch a couple of episodes of red green with her... she'll come around.


She already thinks we're brothers..
Just put a couple zip ties across the void.. Maybe she won't notice..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

kroppe said:


> We have liked our Bosch for almost 10 years. Not sure what they go for these days. I would lean toward buying new racks. Or buy a new bottom rack now and an upper rack in a few months.
> 
> We have a similar choice on the gas grill. The thing is dissolving in front of our eyes. Some parts are available and increasingly expensive, some parts are no longer available. Gas grills do not represent value for me in terms of the pricing vs product delivered so I will take some time to see what is on the market. Maybe a new grill at the end of next season if/when they go on sale.


Bosch seems to be priced in the middle of the pack. Friend has one and loves it. 
(Grill...Weber)


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If you got 17 years out of it I think you got your monies worth. Maybe the pump goes after you put that money into it to repair the racks. Buy a new one


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

bobberbill said:


> That's where I checked for the parts. I like the wood blocks and duck tape. Not sure if she's going for that..


Try amazon. I've found appliance parts much cheaper there.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Try amazon. I've found appliance parts much cheaper there.


Looked at several sites. All within a couple bucks of each other.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> If you got 17 years out of it I think you got your monies worth. Maybe the pump goes after you put that money into it to repair the racks. Buy a new one


Been looking at the Ruger .450 Bushmaster .. Don't tell. Zip ties might hold for a while..


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Check out www.repairclinic.com


Try these guys first. They have always had every part I needed and while you may save a dollar or two on Amazon, this is a great place for parts and there is zero hassle on returns unlike the Amazon jungle of pain...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

bobberbill said:


> Been looking at the Ruger .450 Bushmaster .. Don't tell. Zip ties might hold for a while..


Dishes by hand. Dishwasher as a gun safe!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sparky18181 said:


> If you got 17 years out of it I think you got your monies worth. Maybe the pump goes after you put that money into it to repair the racks. Buy a new one


Yes! 

They are basically disposable! Much like BBQ grills. The few parts needed are 2/3rds of a replacement, unless high-end!

I tried replacing a dishwasher in a more traditional way, but my wife and Sylvia didn't get along!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I replaced my 13 year old Whirlpool, because the racks were rusted. Fortunately for me, my aunt works in Whirlpools test lab. She got us an $1800 Kenmore Elite for $250. The machine had only been ran once. Pay a little more for an higher end model, because they usually have better coatings on the racks.

Buy 2 dishwashers. 1 for clean and 1 for dirty. My wife wouldn't buy into that idea though.


----------

